# Camping backpack



## Timbrown (7 mo ago)

Hello lads!
So I've been looking into getting a new backpack for solo camping and hiking. Scrolled through a few guides and top 10s and stopped at 3 modelsf from Outdoor Sports Store | Sporting Goods | GritrOutdoors.com (been shopping there a lot during pandemic, so got myself a good discount, not affiliated by any means):
-USWE Hajker(18 litre)
-Tastamanian Tiger modular(30 litre)
-Eberlestock Switchblade(24 litre)

How much do you really need for solo camping? I always went with "can pack less and leave some space, rather than regret not fitting everything" rule so I'm somewhat biased towards Tasmanian and Eberlestock.
Maybe I'm missing out on a decent option, so feel free to chime in. All 3 of those are around 200-ish budget so I'd take any advice that is around this price.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

When I was a kid we would go a week at a time with what little fit in our pockets. Matches, a good knife. some string and hooks but we were poor. In better days we added a single shot .410.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

oldasrocks said:


> When I was a kid we would go a week at a time with what little fit in our pockets. Matches, a good knife. some string and hooks but we were poor. In better days we added a single shot .410.


When I was a kid, we would walk five miles into the State Land behind our house and camp by a creek. A canvas ground sheet, some kind of blanket, pocket knife, belt axe, fishing line, two or three hooks, and bug spray for the mosquitoes. In later years I got a frog spear from somewhere. I would whittle a stick to make a shaft, lash it to the frog spear head. In five minutes I could get more bull frogs than I could eat. I was ten or twelve years old in those days, and if I stayed out for more than five or six days my dad would come and get me. There was always chores to be done.

I would roll everything up in the tarp, make a sling with braded bailing twine and carry it over a shoulder.

Dad would never let me take a rifle with me. He knew I would hang up a fat doe, and be eating liver and back strap. He didn't want the Game Warden poking around.

PS: My ears aren't long enough to carry a pack.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

I have an Osprey Atmos 65. It can carry an abundance of gear and an 8 night trip is easy to pack for with it. I do camp in any temps and I combine fly-fishing (fully geared up) with my trips so the space is a must. In the summer I can pack down for a short 3 night trip and simply have a ton of free space in the pack making it super easy to open and get to things quickly even for a 15 minute break in the hike. These packs are heat fitted to your hips and allow for a great comfort for a long day 12 miles or more. For your firewood, get a really good splitting hatchet and a Katanaboy 500 mm saw. Makes the perfect combo if you like good hot fires that can last all night.


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

Just make sure you have a backpack with good hip belt. The hip belt makes the difference.

I’ve found that the more I go camping, the less stuff I bring. You learn what you need and don’t need as you go.


----------

